# Please name this tile type?



## RichardAPerez (Oct 2, 2012)

Can anyone name this tile? need a few sq for client.

Thanks in advanced.


- rich


----------



## RichardAPerez (Oct 2, 2012)

Please move this to General if better.

Thanks.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Burger King Basket weave


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The pattern is a double basket weave...the stuff on the right appears to be carpet...but the tile its self I have no idea.


----------



## RowdyT (Apr 25, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Burger King Basket weave


Lol, so true.:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RowdyT said:


> Lol, so true.:laughing:


I'm so pleased that tomorrow is whopper Wednesday. :clap:


----------



## RowdyT (Apr 25, 2012)

Today was a surprise $1 taco day! Then my help cut his arm open. 20 stitches.


----------



## RowdyT (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry to the OP, I have no clue and I'm useless.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RowdyT said:


> Today was a surprise $1 taco day! Then my help cut his arm open. 20 stitches.


Tacos are hard to find around here, we have one taco stand that opened up this year but its 5$ a hit. We also have one taco bell that sucks...

But there are shawarma places on every corner...there is even a Burger King with an Andalo's Shawarms restaurant inside it!


----------



## RichardAPerez (Oct 2, 2012)

LOL NO PROBLEM. still waiting for help tho HAH


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

RowdyT said:


> Today was a surprise $1 taco day! Then my help cut his arm open. 20 stitches.


You Win! :clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

How were the tacos?


----------



## RowdyT (Apr 25, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> You Win! :clap:


Wait, I put my phone down, what did I win?


----------



## RowdyT (Apr 25, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> How were the tacos?


They where good, my guys forearm looked like a taco after he cut it. You could see the tendon, thank god he didn't cut it.

PS no I didn't think to take a pic, i'll have him let me tomorrow


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RowdyT said:


> They where good, my guys forearm looked like a taco after he cut it. You could see the tendon, thank god he didn't cut it.
> 
> PS no I didn't think to take a pic, i'll have him let me tomorrow


And snap a pic of the cheap tacos!


----------



## RowdyT (Apr 25, 2012)

Here you go, nice little cut.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

It doesn't look like anyone knows what that tile is, I'm kinda surprised. 

Try Summitville. http://www.summitville.com/Strata.htm

Jaz


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

RowdyT said:


> Here you go, nice little cut.
> 
> View attachment 79053


20? That looks like maybe 5. Was expecting a cut from elbow to wrist. I've duct taped ones like that.


----------



## RowdyT (Apr 25, 2012)

I bet you have .


----------

